# Welcome home drillersgodeeper



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

As the title says welcome home man. Glad to have you back. Thanks again for your service.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Welcome home brother, and Merry Christmas!!!! Glad you are home!


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

welcome home bro but now back at work again......i know you have that canned ham all tore apart modding but dont forget the wife in the mix lol


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

welcome back


----------



## swampthing (May 2, 2010)

Glad yer back man, hope ya have a great Christmas.


----------



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

good to have you home safe hope u n yours have a very blessed holiday season


----------



## poporunner50 (Aug 5, 2010)

glad u made it back safe man. now have a very merry christmas.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Welcome home! Merry Christmas to your whole family.


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

*Welcome home,* now go get dirty the right way!:test: Merry Christmas may God bless you and your family this Christmas. thank you


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

*APPRECIATE IT EVERYONE!!:rockn:*


----------



## ThaMule (Jan 26, 2010)

Welcome back man. Been there and done that man. Now enjoy Christmas with your family!


----------



## Rack High (Feb 23, 2010)

Welcome home! Hope it's a permanent stay!


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Welcome Home!


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Last time I chatted with you, you were sitting in the airport in Kuwait waiting for that long flight home. That must have been one heck of a flight, it seems like it was a week ago at least! Welcome home bro.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

welcome back


----------



## RDs Neighbor (Jun 24, 2009)

Welcome Back, and thanks for you service. Merry Chirstmast to you and your family.

Take Care


----------



## duramaxlover (Mar 17, 2010)

welcome home man, thank you for your service and have a happy holiday season... when u get the can am done be sure to post pics


----------



## Injected (Mar 21, 2010)

Welcome home!


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

Welcome back, have a good Christmas and time off


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

welcome back!


----------



## 09limebrute (Oct 26, 2009)

Welcome back!!! Thanks for your service and have a Merry Christmas! Now its time to go ridin!!!


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

Glad you made it home. Hope you had a great Christmas. Thanks for your service

:You_Rock_Emoticon:


----------



## TxMudGurl (Nov 17, 2010)

Welcome Home and thank you so much for your service!


----------

